# Nitrogen reducing septic system



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking for different options regarding nitrogen reducing septic systems. We installed "ruck" system before & I googled a few other types. Just seeing if anyone else has installed one of these things before.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

Personally I like aerobic treatment units. I use Aerotech units. I think they are the best out there for on-site waste water treatment


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

HUI said:


> Personally I like aerobic treatment units. I use Aerotech units. I think they are the best out there for on-site waste water treatment


What are costs associated with Aerotech units & what is the maintenance plan for the system?

With the ruck system you had to have plot plan, perc tests & leachfield design done by one engineer then send that info to ruck designer who charged $7,000 for his additional design, some materials & sending someone to oversee the building of the sand filter. Total cost was about $30,000. The system had to be inspected quarterly the 1st year & then yearly by the design company. 

I found a few aerobic units that are approved in MA. I'm not big on systems that have pumps involved or maintenance plans tied into only 1 company. They are not big selling points on a spec home.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I install an aero tech for about 7 grand. The actual unit with out pump or trash tanks is about $3500 I can normally install an atu in one day then come back later for final clean up They have a 5 year warrantee. The aerator is fully submerged and us designed for the long life. They take about 5 min to swap out when they do need replaced.

As for maintenance they require maintenance twice per year. The service on them take less than 5 min to complete. The first two years of maintenance is included with the purchase if the unit by NSF Rule. I charge a couple hundred a year for maintenance. About the same as a standard service call for a plumber. 

I have done most of my installs on existing homes with near failing systems. On my first install when I first arrived with the excavator there was black sludge pouring out on the ground. And the laundry was just dumped on the ground. We installed the atu and I came back in 3 weeks for restoration. In that time the ground was completely dry and that is with the laundry hooked back to the system. The existing field was installed in 1976. We dug into the field installed the atu and it completely bio matted up. In three weeks we had the old failed field absorbing water again.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 10, 2011)

Why are you needing nitrate reduction specifically? Are you close to a river, stream, or lake, or do you have high groundwater? Not all aerobic systems reduce nitrates. Some only give a reduction on BOD and TSS. If you are after actual nitrate reduction, a Wisconsin sand mound or a recirculation gravel filter (Washington design) will reduce nitrates, and if you need advanced treatment, BOD, TSS, and nitrates the Cadillac of them all is an Advantex system, but they are very costly. I've also heard good things about Hoot Systems. 

You may already know this, but a BOD and TSS reduction, in layman's terms, essentially reduces the amount of organic matter travelling to the absorption area, thus controlling biomat growth and allowing a smaller size drainfield to be installed. Nitrate reduction, on the other hand, is used to control the amount of nutrients going into the ground. Once the soil uptakes its maximum level of certain nutrients, they will begin to travel through the soil. If the system is close to surface water, nutrients in wastewater can cause excessive growth of aquatic plant life. As these plants die and begin to decompose, the bacteria that breaks them down use a lot of the oxygen in the water, which can starve the aquaculture for oxygen and lead to fish kills and other environmental imbalances.

Kind of hard to recommend a system without further details about design specs, BOD,TSS, and nutrient reduction required, and even regulations in your state. Probably a hybrid system would work well, using a basic lower-end ATU (aerobic treatment unit) coupled with a sand mound for nitrate reduction. 

Of course, I am from the wilds of Idaho, where we all ride horses and wear sixguns and the ****** still come and raid our camps at night, so I'm probably twenty years behind :laughing:.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Sewer Rat

We need to reduce nitrates due to lot size coupled with private water supply. 
Looking at the Mass DEP website neither Advantex or hoot systems are approved in the state of Mass (no big surprise). The only thing we have going for us is that we aren't in a hurry to build.

Btw, I checked out your website & it says you install ezflow drainfields. Is that the perf pipe with packing peanuts & fabric? What do you think about it? I assume you are using it to drain stormwater.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Take a look at the Bio-Microbics MicroFast Systems. These are approved in Mass.

http://www.biomicrobics.com/?p=57

I have installed a few of these systems in Washington and Oregon over the last 10 years. And so far all working great and no major problems.

Costs and maintainence are in line with what HUI mentioned and include the turbine for the air. Also I always buy mine pre-installed in the septic tank, doesn't really cost any more and saves a lot of time. And I usually only buy it installed from one tank manufacturer because I like their tanks and how it is installed better than the other manufacturers.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Kgmz said:


> Take a look at the Bio-Microbics MicroFast Systems. These are approved in Mass.
> 
> http://www.biomicrobics.com/?p=57
> 
> ...


I've been on this site. Looks interesting. Do you do the maintenance or is there testing required by them.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 10, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> Sewer Rat
> 
> We need to reduce nitrates due to lot size coupled with private water supply.
> Looking at the Mass DEP website neither Advantex or hoot systems are approved in the state of Mass (no big surprise). The only thing we have going for us is that we aren't in a hurry to build.
> ...


I put EZFlow on my site because my largest competitor here is a dealer for it and really sells it hard to anyone they talk to about drainfields. That way if he already convinced someone that EZFlow is the best then they will be more ready to call me if it's on my site. :w00t: I have a good source for it and would love to install it but so far I have not had a need to install it.

I think it's a great product insofar, but I think that it requires a lot more care when digging the trench that everything stays nice and level. 

My only hands-on experience is coming in after the above referred to competitor and repairing a VERY POOR INSTALLATION !

And no, they are used for septic drainfields in this area.


----------



## Dirt Dude (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are the NSF testing numbers on the Aero-Tech ATUs

CBOD 5 mg/L
TSS 6 mg/L
DO 4 mg/L

According to their NSF 40 testing, these numbers are averages and include a testing influent as high as 400 BOD.
Most days, output BOD was 2mg/L

Their entire NSF testing is available for viewing on their website.
These units require very, very little maintenance.

http://www.meadesepticsupply.com/
http://www.aerotech-atu.com/


----------

